# [resolved]how to extract contents of an .exe file?



## envy (Jan 24, 2007)

I am having problems with my sony vaio bgn-bx565b(2.1ghz pm, 1 gb ddr2,80 gb sata hd). The bios wont report the system model, What that translates to is that I cant install drivers for my laptop because the drivers from Sony check the laptop to see if the drivers are for the appropiate model. SInce the bios wont report the system model, and Windows gets the system model from the Bios and the sony installer checks Windows for the model, I cant install drivers. So i figure the only solution is to find a way to extract the files from the installer and take it from there. I have tried winrar without success. I need to do this for camera driver, the fingerprint reader driver, the memory stick controller, and the bluethooth driver. I have gotten the the graphics driver from intel since it uses the gma 915, the wireless from intel (intelpro wireless bg200) and the audio form realtek(hd audio codec). Sony wont help at all. DOes anyone know how to extract the files within the driver installer?


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

sounds like you need to flash the bios to me


----------



## envy (Jan 24, 2007)

*I would*

I would but to flash the bios, I have to download the bios from Sony. The bios installer also checks system model. Therefore I am stuck. They only way I can use their bios is to be in windows. I cant install startup or anything


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the bios installer[flasher] checks against the current bios that it is the correct version
it's done before windows loads
an exe file is self executing,if it will not install,sounds more like you have d/l the wrong version for your computer


----------



## envy (Jan 24, 2007)

the only bios Sony offers as an update is An executable file. You can only flash the bios from windows.They dont have an bios update wich can be used at the computer startup


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check what you posted as the model no. in your first post


http://www.driverstock.com/Sony-VGN-BX565B-driver-download/32-21-9534/index.html
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=VGNBX565B&upd_id=2250&os_id=7
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-swu.pl?mdl=VGNBX565B&LOC=3


----------



## envy (Jan 24, 2007)

I downloaded the bios for my laptop from sony's support website. They are even aware of the model number disspearing from the bios issue. In the description of the new Bios they state "Prevents the system model information from disappearing which may cause a System Recovery to fail". I guess the only thing to do is to have the bios reprogrammed, but i wantect to know If anyone knew how to extract the conents of an exe file. I have tried to do ths with winrar on some exe files,a nd it will do it,but not on sony's drivers. Another possible but almost impossible solution is to have someone who has the same laptop run the installer and email me the already extracted files. when you run the installer it extracts the ontents into a folder. Again i have a sony vaio vgn-bx565b and i only need the fingerprint reader driver,the integrated flash controller driver,and the webcam driver.


----------



## envy (Jan 24, 2007)

I am freaking glad i found a solution! I was googleing around and I came about a prog called universal extractor. i downlaoded all drivers from stupid sony and I "universal extracted them and it extracted all the files within the installer. the installer had a checkmodel.exe file. Anyway i found the driver files i needed. my problem is freaking solved thanks to this kick-**** program.
If anyone is intereste here is the url for this freeware prog:
http://www.legroom.net/modules.php?...ource&file=index&page=software&app=uniextract
cheers!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

nice find i changed the link as they do not allow a direct link


----------



## BloodBank (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi,

Just thought I'd make the effort to say thanks for this solution. It's exactly what I needed.
Thanks to you!


----------

